# Favourite Cat Toys



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

After spending so much money on things that go round in circles ($25 and used once), balls, birds, squeaking mice, snakes and countless other things, I've finally found Da Bird. Cost me all of $6.00 and my cat thinks it is brilliant. We play for 15 minutes twice a day and she is exhausted at the end - running all over the place chasing and stalking it. I get a real kick out of watching her enjoy it so much. 
Another one that is ok as far as she is concerned, is the Cat Dancer, roundabout $3.00, just a bit of cardboard on the end of a wire that zips round like a bumblebee.
Can anyone give me any tips for other toys that your cat adores? And, no, I'm not allowed to let a mouse loose in the house!!

Amazon.com: The Da Bird Value Pack (Includes 1 Da Bird Original Single 3 Foot Pole Cat Toy & 2 Replacement Feathers): Kitchen & Dining... 

Amazon.com: Cat Dancer Products Original Interactive Cat Toy: Gateway


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I had something similiar to that and yeah the cats especially my boy kitty "Snickers" loved it, it didn't last too long as the dogs got ahold of it! BAD DOGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I had one of those mice toys that has an automatic squeaker in so if the cat touches it, it goes off. My dog crunched down on the thing and it wouldn't stop this super annoying high pitched squeak. The only place I could put it where it didn't drive me absoutely bonkers was the garage, but it keep squeaking away for nearly 24 hours. Never again.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I actually have a whole basket full of cat toys that I used to leave out and "Doodle Bean" or "Snickers" or "Sh*t Bird" whatever his name is for the day, would pull things out and play all night long, unfortunately I had to put the basket away so the dogs wouldn't get things out and swallow the toys that are in there. Now I'm starting to feel guilty, guess I'll have to get a bowl of catnip out!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I've discovered that the cats enjoy the packaging the toy came in far more than the actual toy itself.

The toys I've purchased? The many, many dollars worth of toys I've purchased? Five minutes tops. I have a plethora of cat toys sitting around that they cannot be bothered to touch after that initial play time.

They do love cardboard boxes. Apparently sitting inside them is great fun and the bigger the box, the more delight.

They also love the plastic ring that comes off of a gallon of milk jug.

They also like to chase after aluminum foil squashed in to ball size. They don't want to play with an actual cat ball from the store, but make an aluminum ball and you'd think it was Christmas around here.

Laser pointer. (Don't shine it at them.) People argue about this one but my cats love chasing the light. 

Bubbles. I used to get a bottle of bubbles from Toys R Us, get a box fan out, turn it on, blow the bubbles in front of the fan. They would chase all over the place for those things. Most of the time the things would disappear before the cats could get to them but there were more. Some may argue that one as well but they never got a mouth full or eye full of soap...there isn't enough once it pops.

I also got a remote control mouse one time and they loved that thing...problem is, they'd flip it over trying to "kill" it and lose interest before I could go over and flip it back over. And make sure your floors are smooth...absolutely smooth because it would get caught up on things like the metal strip in doorways or if you had a really crappy floor in an apartment that wasn't laid right, any tiny bubble would stop the mouse in its tracks.

Of course, mostly they play with each other. I have a cat tree and a cat "bookshelf" that they like to leap on from one to the other and chase each other around. I'd say the best cat toy for a cat is another cat.


----------



## mindy (Sep 16, 2010)

my big cat, frodo, really loves these red foam balls with a few feathers sticking out of them. i can't remember the brand name. they also make "birdies" (like badminton) that have a foam tip and feathers on the back. frodo really loves both of those toys. problem is that he destroys them so fast! and now i can't find them anymore. i looked in so many pet stores on my recent trip to toronto and couldn't find a single one. 

looking for a replacement i have bought foam balls from the dollar store but they were too hard and too heavy for him. i just bought some lighter, bouncier ones from the pet store in toronto and he doesn't want to play with them either.  i think that i will have to store them in the container of catnip for a while i guess...

i also crocheted around the plastic rings from a bottle. he didn't really like them until i put them in the catnip. only problem with them is that he loses them so fast.

blue, my small cat, prefers plastic or paper...
YouTube - ioreksmom's Channel
heeheehee!!


----------



## vigornj (Nov 4, 2010)

Another vote for 'Da Bird' my cats generally will play with anything and don't mind entertaining themselves, but playing with Da Bird is a different experience, they go crazy when I bring the thing out.


----------

